# Ready to put winter equipment away for storage.



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Well with temps being in the middle 50s or upper 40s.
No snow.
I am ready to put away winter equipment away for storage. AND
Seeing what lawn equipment needs for upcoming season.


----------



## papa0881 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tom, you stepped up on your truck big time! Do you need a mount for it?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll be doing the same thing with my plowing equipment..........April 15.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*Got a cold. Doing on this season by hand.*

Sure missing being in a warm truck when doing snow.
This season being doing all by hand.
Snow shoveling 
Snow blowing
Ice control push spreader
1st time in some time I got a cold.


----------

